# New Cookie pics!!



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

For those of you who don't know Cookie he's my 15 year old Chihuahua. I've had him from a pup and he was my first ever Chihuahua. He's totally blind now sadly. I carried him out to the garden this morning and he decided to stay in the sun. He's a bit of a scruff bag now in his old age. As he's blind now I couldn't get him to look at me for the pics sorry.

I just took these pics an hour ago on my mobile:


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

What a beautiful old man; he's a credit to your care and devotion  :love1:


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just LOVE cookie!! such a wonderful lil' man...


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

He's a beautiful lil man. He isn't a scruffbag, you can see how much you care for him and look after him


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Marie, Cookie is just gorgeous. You certainly have done a wonderful, loving job with him. He looks so content and loved. :love9:


----------



## andrea11 (Jun 29, 2011)

hello! welcome to the forum!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Even though he is blind he looks great he doesn't look at all 15.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

When Carlos went blind, I would walk bacwards in front of him, so he could smell me, and run my finger quickly from his tail to his head, which seemed to spur him to walk forward.

It wasn't long until he was galloping, which totally surprised me.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for your lovely comments. For those who haven't seen him in is hey day here are a few pics:



















You can really see how his face has changed and gone white now with age. And OMG at the second pic VHS videos in the background lol.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

what a handsome little man...he is loving feeling that sun....


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> When Carlos went blind, I would walk bacwards in front of him, so he could smell me, and run my finger quickly from his tail to his head, which seemed to spur him to walk forward.
> 
> It wasn't long until he was galloping, which totally surprised me.


He can't even smell that good I don't think. If you tap him or put your hands in his face he whirls around. If I give him a treat I have to literally shove it in his mouth. If I wave it there by his mouth he still can't find it. If he drops it then there's no hope.

Now I just gently place my hand on him to let him know I'm there and pick him up and place him in his bed or in the garden. When he wanders on his own all he does is bash into everything.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting that lifted me up a little to see the little old man.You have done a VERY good job taking care of him and all.His coat and age shows it.Good going.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He's looking good Marie and enjoying his little life in the sun.Thanks for posting always nice to see him .


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

marie he is looking so well for an old guy thanks to you


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweet face he has! Cookie-may you live long and very happy little man!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks good, Marie. He's such a good looking old guy. When I give a treat to Tico, I touch him on his face and he knows to start feeling for it and I place it to the side of him mouth so my finger doesn't get taken with the treat, though I must say he is very gentle most times. When I go to pick him up, I talk to him telling him I'm there, then side my hand down his side and scoop him up. It's hard when they get old and blind, but they still can have a good quailty of life.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Cookie is so handsome! Both young and older....what a happy, well taken care of boy & companion You are lucky to have such a sweetie, and he is lucky to have you...thank for sharing, I loved the comparison of pic's!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Marie, he is still a handome young at heart gentleman. He was truly playing the camera in today's collection.How handsome he is.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Marie he looks wonderful! I'm so happy you posted pics. Cookie truly is a cutie!


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

How beautiful.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Awwww, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Cookie.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Aww handsome fella!! And he looks very young for a 15 y/o!! Give him some hugs for me


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh I LOVE him!!!!!   
He is just the cutest little guy and what a beautiful coat he has!!!!!!!!
Looks like he was enjoying the warm sun 
PRECIOUS! <3


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I feel overwhelmed with all of your lovely words about Cookie. It really means a lot to me. Thank you soooo much everyone for what you said.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww hes gorgeous MArie!  Havent seen Cookie photos in ages!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Marie, i had to giggle at Atticus just now.
I am sitting with her on my lap while reading ChiPeople and i opened this thread.
Atticus stood up with her little noodle tail wagging like crazy and she was sniffing the screen. i think she really likes the photos of Cookie 
it was almost like she was saying "Cor, look at that handsome fella!"

Watch out Cookie, Atticus thinks you're a bit of a silver fox!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Ember said:


> Marie, i had to giggle at Atticus just now.
> I am sitting with her on my lap while reading ChiPeople and i opened this thread.
> Atticus stood up with her little noodle tail wagging like crazy and she was sniffing the screen. i think she really likes the photos of Cookie
> it was almost like she was saying "Cor, look at that handsome fella!"
> ...


Lol really? That's put a big smile on my face, old Cookie boy still has it. He is a handsome little man. Thank you xxxxxxxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww he's such a gorgeous boy! He looks wonderful for his age, a testament to your love and care.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Lol really? That's put a big smile on my face, old Cookie boy still has it. He is a handsome little man. Thank you xxxxxxxx


Cookie certainly does still have it.
normally, Atticus will just ignore what's on the laptop screen so her reaction was unusual.

Atticus wants a Sugar Daddy...or should that be a Sugar Cookie?


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just a beautiful boy,you must have been the best mummy ever to him.He looks like a spoiled boy.Made me smile...thankyou.


----------

